# Loom Knitting



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

Are there any loom knitters on this forum? I loom knit


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

I was getting into it big time last year but alas work has taken me away from many of my "hobbies". I think I will try again tho


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

it is fun. at least some time


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I just got a knifty knitter kit for Christmas, so I'm trying to learn how to do it. I'm almost done with my first hat, not sure yet how it'll turn out though.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My lovely wife uses knifty knitters to make scarves and hats.

Have a good day!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had used the Extra Fine sock looms? The look neat but sort of $$. I want to make some socks but not slippers real socks. Any ideas??

Alice


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the round set by provo craft. Love them!! I just finished knitting some slippers now i just need to felt them to see who they fit.

I also have the wonder sock loom by Da Looms. I need to work on it, it is fine guage and takes some getting used to after the larger guage.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been using the Knifty Knitter for several months now and thoroughly enjoying it. Now I need to move on to some of the fancier stitches that take more time and knowledge. I made hats and scarves for lots of folks for Christmas and gave a lot to charity.I am currently working on some cute snowmen and my first knit bag. Finer gauge looms may be in my future somewhere as well.

PQ


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I loom knit as well.

Here is some of the stuff I have on my blog about it.

My hair tie pattern (easy one to do.)
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_12_14_archive.html

My Santa Hat pattern
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_11_12_archive.html

My Spring chicken/duck pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_09_17_archive.html

Curry Comb pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_02_04_archive.html

Simple Scarf pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2008_03_20_archive.html

My mason jar lid pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_09_19_archive.html

Ponytail holder-
(if you look at the pictures of the mason jar you'll see better how to get a rubber band inside your project. I do have some video of this as well.)
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_04_18_archive.html

Here is a link to Craft magazine (I wrote an article on how I take my old hay twine and loom knit it into little rugs.)
http://www.craftzine-digital.com/craft/vol04/?pg=115

There is more on my site about loom knitting but I don't want to bore you. I just thought I'd attach links to these because you might like them.

I guess you can tell I love to loom knit. 
This last few months I have gone from a loom knitting nut to a digitizing nut though.

Both hobbies are VERY addicting!

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I was looking around at the youtubes and blogs about these again...found this:
http://www.decoraccentsinc.com/Wonder_Sock_Loom_EFG_p/wondersock.htm

nice video of how to use it.
pretty sweet little loom for changing sizes without buying a whole new loom. For anyone crafty with wood, should be an interesting project to make one


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes I have the Knifty Knitter round looms and the long looms and love them...easy and faster than knitting as the hands have a hard time holding everything...


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, now here you all are. is anyone on Ravelry. the other knitting community. Might help for those that are deep into their hobby. Isela is an excellant instructor also. Love her you tube clips.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

fellini123 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had used the Extra Fine sock looms? The look neat but sort of $$. I want to make some socks but not slippers real socks. Any ideas??
> 
> Alice


I found this site that has spacing for the pegs but the links don't work for how to make them. I googled "how to make a knitting loom"and found quite a few websites. For the most part a loom can be made with a straight board for flat work and a wooden embrodery hoop with small nails (check for burs) nailed into it for the pins. They can be made for very little. The spacing between the nails will determine the gauge.

http://loomknittinghelp.com/intro/makeloom.html


----------

